# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل نمایش فارسی اعداد در کریستال ریپورت 10  و ..

## احد

سلام 
دوستان خسته نباشید  . برنامه ای در VB نوشتم وقتی گزارش میگیرم در کریستال ریپورت 9 اعداد بصورت فارسی درست نمایش داده میشه ولی وقتی برنامه را به کریستال ریپورت 10  ارتقا دادم اعداد بصورت لاتین نمایش داده میشه . 

لطفا راهنمایی فرمائید .

----------


## coral

از فونت b badr استفاده کنید

----------


## setarehman

باید از فونتی استفاده کنید که فارسی رو suport کنه

----------


## احد

سلام 
دوستان من از فونت Tahoma استفاده میکنم . فکر کنم این فونت حروف فارسی را بخوبی ساپورت کنه .!

----------


## mahdie

سلام به دوستان عزیز
من از فونت tahoma  استفاده می کنم ولی فقط متن من رو به صورت فارسی نشون میده ولی اعداد همچنان لاتین هستند؟؟؟

----------


## setarehman

چون که شما تو تنظیمات ویندوزتون اعداد رو به فرمت انگلیسی قرار دادید

----------


## mahdie

setarehman از جوابتون ممنونم ولی من متوجه نشدم که چطوری می تونم اعداد رو تو تنظیمات windows فارسی کنم تا ببینم مشکلم حل می شه یا نه اگه می شه در این زمینه هم راهنمایی کنید.
ممنونم. :flower:

----------


## setarehman

عزیزم از setting و از قسمت regional option روی customise کلیک کن و از همون tab اول عنوان 
digit substitution رو national انتخاب کن
خوب این دیگه شد راهنمای ویندوز به جای کریستال

----------


## mahdie

از راهنماییتون ممنونم ولی متاسفانه مشکل من با انجام این کار هم حل نشد یعنی هنوز هم در گزارشاتم اعداد به صورت لاتین و text به صورت فارسی نمایش داده می شه...
please help me

----------


## محمد رضاپور

با سلام

   به نظر من تغییر دادن تنظیمات ویندوز راه حل مناسبی نیست چون شما باید تمامی کامپیوترهائی رو که برنامه قرار هست روی اونها اجرا بشن تنظیم کنید
   من برای حل این مشکل از فونت B Mitra استفاده می کنم و در همه ویندوزها و کریستال ریپورت ها اعداد و متن رو تماما فارسی نشون میده.

   امیدوارم مشکل شما با این فونت حل بشه.

----------


## mahdie

آقای رضاپور عالی بود ،ممنونم مشکلم حل شد.  :تشویق:  
از خانم setarehaman هم به خاطر کمکاشون تشکر می کنم.
 :flower:  :flower:

----------


## rezaei manesh

سلام من با محمد رضاپور موافقم .
 :sunglass:

----------


## mehdi_kamel

سلام  ، من وقتی توی کریستال ریپورت متن رو با تاریخ جمع می کنم تاریخ راست چین می شه مثلا " بتاریخ 1385/1/1 " . کسی می تونه در حل این مشکل کمکم کنه

----------


## riyahiyan

سلام دوستان
 اگه این فونت رو بزارین ممنون میشم(یکم فوریه)

----------


## mahdi_ch

سلام 
اگه Right_To_Left  کنی ، شاید درست بشه.

----------


## hasina

از فونت Badr استفاده کن. من هم همین مشکل رو داشتم. با استفاده از این فونت مشکلم حل شد.

----------


## khomar

من از این فونت استفاده می کنم  مشکل نداره
Arabic Transparent

----------


## ir_programmer

حواستون باشه
اگه از فونت های B Zar , B Mitra ,... استفاده کنین . اونوقت تو تبدیل کریستال به ورد مشکل پیدا می کنین و خراب در میاد!

----------


## mohsenm66

فيلدهاي عددي right to left نداره 
حالا چيكار كنيم ؟

----------


## sara.f

> فيلدهاي عددي right to left نداره 
> حالا چيكار كنيم ؟


سلام
الان مشکل شما چیه؟
شما از فونت های فارسی که دوستان معرفی کردن، استفاده کردید؟ هنوز هم مشکلی هست؟

----------


## mohsenm66

> سلام
> الان مشکل شما چیه؟
> شما از فونت های فارسی که دوستان معرفی کردن، استفاده کردید؟ هنوز هم مشکلی هست؟


من از فونتها استفاده كردم ولي باز هم فقط اعداد انگليسي است چه كنم ؟  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## sara.f

> من از فونتها استفاده كردم ولي باز هم فقط اعداد انگليسي است چه كنم ؟


فایل گزارشتون را بذارید اینجا تا بررسیش کنم.

----------


## mfblog

سلام 
من یه مشکل با کریستال ریپورت دارم 
وقتی پلاک یه خودرو رو می خوام تو کریستال ریپورت نشون بدم اول حروف رو نشون میده و بعد اعداد حتی اگر حروف بین اعداد باشه مثلا 12ط3456 رو به صورت ط345612 نشون میده 
اولش نصف اعداد رو  فارسی و نصفشو لاتین نمایش می داد ، فونتو اصلاح کردم درست شد  اما این مشکل حل نشد 
مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## mfblog

کسی نیست جواب منو بده ؟

----------

